# provided, however, that



## puduhepa

*Bu kalıbı Türkçe'de hangi anlamda kullanıyoruz?*


----------



## Volcano

*However*
*
Bağlaç: ama,  ancak, halbuki, her ne şekilde, oysa

Provied/Provided That

Bağlaç: şartıyla, koşulu ile, eğer *


----------



## puduhepa

cvbın için teşekkürler ama ben 'provided, however, that' kalıbının anlamını arıyordum. Kelimeler birleşince farklı bir anlama geliyormuş. Ama hiçbir yerde bulamadım


----------



## Volcano

*...... şartıyla, bununla birlikte/yine de/ama....... 

İçinde geçen cümleyi yazarsan daha iyi olur *


----------



## Evros

Anlamı "provided that "ile aynıdır,sadece araya "however" vurgusu koyarak zıtlık ya da duruma ters bir örnek verecektir muhtemelen


----------



## acemi

I don't know much Turkish , but the translation depends on the context. 
The answers  provided so far are basically correct. 

Provided - past tense of 'to provide' (tedarik etti, sağladı, verdi...) 
    - or expressing a conditional situation  (şu şartla ki)  = provided that... 

However - expresses contrast (mamafih) 
             - similar to 'but' 

1. My guess is that you have extracted that from a sentence that was not well written. 'provided that' should not be separated by a word in the middle because they make a unit.  

İ will give you the money provided that you bring me the book.   
İ will give you the money, however you need to give me the book.   

İ will give you the money provided, however, that you bring me the book. 
  urgh   Not good English, İ think. 
However, you will sometimes hear that construction in spoken language because ... 
mistakes are made when we talk.   

2.  İt could be from a sentence like: 
The money was provided, however, the book was not received. 
This construction is not good - too many commas.  Some people like to use too many commas.  

İ hope this helps...  
İ hope it is relevant... 
Given that İ am only guessing at the conversation before this... 

puduhepa: İ presume that you understand this English if you have questions like that.


----------



## ukuca

acemi said:


> 1. My guess is that you have extracted that from a sentence that was not well written. 'provided that' should not be separated by a word in the middle because they make a unit.



When I was googling "provided, however, that" in order to understand if it has some specific usage, I saw that this structure was commenly used in various kinds of legal documents such as warranty certificates, court orders, bills, amendements, etc.


----------



## acemi

> I saw that this structure was commenly used in various kinds of legal documents such as warranty certificates, court orders, bills, amendements, etc.



Yes.  It is complicated grammar that is not plain english.  When not in legal writing, it has often been misused. 
It has a couple of different uses in legal writing.  The interpretation depends on the context.   I should have stopped after that statement.


----------

